# O'Neill Cylinder



## OrbitalResonance

Something I needed to post. The Future Will be built.










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Island_Three

An O'niel Cylander is a hypothetical space colony built within a rotating cylandar. Buit serperately or within asteroids.


----------



## coldmorning

Love the artwork. I imagine if you threw something just right, it would get stuck floating in the air of the habitat.


----------

